# Another Golden Oldie



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Hi and welcome!!! Just be aware...we LOVE lots of pictures on this forum!!!! LOL! I have a lab that will be turning 15 this summer, also. She's deaf, has a hard time walking but is still hanging in there too! Good to have you on board!


----------



## JulesM (Mar 18, 2009)

I am trying to figure out why my profile picture doesn't show, and I can't seem to get any other pictures to load either...I am obviously the newbie ; ) I love lots of pictures - how can you not take pix of those adorable faces??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome! Ah, I love Golden Oldies. 

If you resize your pictures smaller they will probably post.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome. My golden boy Toby died in April 2005 at age 15. It's so wonderful when these precious dogs are with us for many, many years (but it's never long enough). Looking forward to seeing pictures of Dallas.


----------



## JulesM (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! i went back and edited, now there are three pics in original thread ; )

Love your pics - the highchair photo is too precious!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hi -- I'm the proud "sort of owner" (long story) of Obi, a wonderful 13 year old who's been in our lives for 7.5 years 

My 17 mo old got what I considered the highest compliment last week from someone who just met him -- "he just a little Obi",

I just love it when my old guy has puppy moments - running & flashing that beautiful tail.


----------



## JulesM (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes it is never long enough - Toby has such a sweet face, you can tell he had a fabulous life and was happy!

Here is another with me and my sister and of course my bear. It is hard to see him getting old...actually had the vet tell me to chill out, he's old and unless odd behavior continues for more than a day (I have taken him in about every other day for a month just leave him be. I am a little over-protective I guess - he is an only child after all


----------



## JulesM (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Spruce! yes I love it when the Bear gets intothe toy basket and pulls out a few to toss in the air! I am fortunate as he doesn't have arthritis bad enough to warrant pills - really once he gets up he gets around fine and still lifts his left to pee! Granted he puts it back down after about 5 secs but hey, he gets it up there:bowl:

Anyone notice a yellowish-green goo in one or both eyes each morning? Really gross, like phlegm, and I got some drops from the compound pharmacy but just curious if this is a symptom of old eyes drying out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love your Dallas. He is such a handsome boy and reminds me of my Beau. Dallas does look like a fuzzy bear. If the gunk is alittle yellow or green than it sounds like it might be some type of infection. I think this time I would get him to the vet to get some eye drops and antibiotics. Beau had a eye infection start just that fast and overnight got nasty. Isnt Old Gold great.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

What a BEAUTIFUL dog!! I love reading about dogs older than mine! It gives me hope I will have her for a long time to come. 

I wish I could be fancy with a computer. I would love to take all these senior pics from here and the celebrating thread and make a collage! GOLDENS RULE!!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Lovely to see pics of Dallas - I lost my golden oldies last August and November 2007, but i love to see the pics of these golden oldies.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum ! What a cutie Dallas the bear is .. hehehe


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep - Dallas is handsome and looks so happy!
My golden oldie - Copper - has lost most of his hearing with age. At least he isn't afraid of thunderstorms any more cause he can't hear them!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

love the way Dallas' face has whitened - neat/unusual pattern


----------



## JulesM (Mar 18, 2009)

Such a great welcome - THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!

They are so special, each year I would think it was our best year and we just keep right on going! I am sure Maxine will keep on keeping on - she sounds like she is still so energetic. the hub contributes Dallyboy's advanced years to a lifelong philosophy of not exerting himself unnecessarily 

Found this site looking for some support as we wind down - so hard to think of losing our boy but there is such inspiration to be found here from those who have lost their goldens and are still here, the support for those who have recently lsot theirs and/or have some going through illnesses - it is so amazing! I am thrilled to be a part of a family that appreciates the Golden Rule


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, glad you found us! Dallas is a handsome bear!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jules, your Dallas is a regal fella. I think every year that passes, you fall harder and harder in love with them. It's why I cannot for the life of me understand when people relinquish their dogs to a shelter or rescue because "they're too old". Here's a pic of my angel Cody, who left this world at almost 14 1/2, and his brother Toby, who departed at 16 years and a bit. Smooch your Bear for me, please, I'm a sucker for the seniors


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

HEY FINN!!!!



> Golden retrievers think life is a party thrown especially for them


I like your quote! Ain't that the truth!!!!!

To all the "golden oldies" may you all keep on keeping on!


----------



## JulesM (Mar 18, 2009)

You are absolutely right! He has always been adorable but something about him after he hit 12 just enamored us even more! Wow, your boys had a great long life and look so handsome in your garden - still see that trademark mischievious gleam in their eyes

Do you have another - Randy keeps wanting to get a puppy but I feel like after almost 15 years of being an only child he will not be happy and I worry that a puppy will make him feel replaced (or just aggravate him!) He doesn't mind when people come to stay but if they have a dog, and that dog stays the night he is not happy!

See, I wasn't kidding about the "Furmudgeon" part...LOL


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jules, yes, I have Finnegan, a six-year-old rescue whose photo is my avatar (in the blue bandana). Cody would have hated having another dog, especially a puppy, as competition for momma's affections in his later years. So many people used to say "why don't you get another dog now so his death won't be so hard on you?" Huh? As though having another dog would lessen the impact of his death. I got Finn eight months after Cody's death. Toby belonged to my friend Debbie; we got them as puppies, although I midwifed the entire litter. Even eight months after Cody went to the Bridge, I wasn't sure I was ready. Finn's name was Kodi (can you see the angel paws manipulating this adoption?), and he had a rotten first three years. He's sitting here with his head in my lap begging me to come to bed, so I'm off....with a smooch to your old guy.

Max's Mom - This quote was printed up on a tee shirt at one point as a fundraiser for a woman trying to get her dog a TPLO. The quote came about because the obedience trainer for Cody's class made everyone with a golden get a pinch collar. I asked, in all innocence, "is this because all golden retrievers think life is a party thrown especially for them?" She said YES!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Jules! Dallas is a very handsome boy, I love old gold and the sugar face that goes along with it. My Maggie is 13+ (not sure of her birthday) and when she started having little age-related things going wrong, I was like you running to the vet all the time. Then I found this site and also a Yahoo email group for senior goldens and it has really helped me accept the changes in Maggie and know that others are experiencing the same. Oh don't get me wrong, my only child goes to the vet often but I am accepting of things such as the hearing loss, the ocasional dropping a little poops when she gets up from sleeping, shorter walks, etc. Maggie is just so mellow, relaxed now, smiling all the time. Makes my heart melt!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi and welcome! He's just gorgeous! He looks like such a lover boy.
Keep the photos coming!


----------

